# Dragon Betta



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

Hey so im really considering getting a dragon betta. I would love for you guys to share some of your pictures of your dragon bettas!


----------



## sharka91 (Mar 8, 2011)

View attachment 48119


View attachment 48120

so the top was my red dragon PK of mine and the lower is my current copper red dragon HM.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

My one and only dragon girl, Pandora. when you do get a dragon, please post pics!


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

sharka91 said:


> View attachment 48119
> 
> 
> View attachment 48120
> ...


Wow the HM is gorgeous. the PK is so cool Thank you!


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

fleetfish said:


> My one and only dragon girl, Pandora. when you do get a dragon, please post pics!


Wow she is beautiful. If you dont mind me asking where you got her?

Im planning a sorority in the summer and would love some dragon females too. 
And sure will!


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

I got her at Big Al's fish store (as a rescue, but that's another story!). If I ever see any more girls like her I'm gonna start a sorority too, they're so fun


----------



## sharka91 (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm not too sure why people call buying a betta at a pet store a "rescue." Is it because of the small containers? Bettas are anabantoids and don't mind small space. It's keeping them within sight of other bettas for so long that stresses them out. maybe that's why they need "rescuing".


----------



## Brian10962001 (Nov 1, 2011)

It's just a forum thing. I have a betta named rescue that was a legit rescue. She was riddled with columnaris and had almost no fins left. She's recovered well and has now been moved to a divided 10 gallon NPT tank and seems to love it


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I love dragons!






























female dragon seras


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

sharka91 said:


> I'm not too sure why people call buying a betta at a pet store a "rescue." Is it because of the small containers? Bettas are anabantoids and don't mind small space. It's keeping them within sight of other bettas for so long that stresses them out. maybe that's why they need "rescuing".


People call them rescues because they're usually bought when in bad conditions. Extreme ammonia levels, terrible fin rot, emaciated, sick. Pet stores push the limits of a bettas stereotypical water capacity, and to top it off they usually do 1 water change a week, sometimes less sometimes more depending on the staff.


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

copperarabian said:


> I love dragons!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow thank you for all the beautiful pictures. this is def getting me excited about getting a dragon betta!


----------



## styggian (Dec 13, 2011)

My boy Ares









New boy, as yet unnamed.


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

styggian said:


> My boy Ares
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow Ares is delightful. And new buddy is very pretty too. If you dont mind me asking where did you get your dragon boys?


----------



## styggian (Dec 13, 2011)

Both came from Petsmart  The new boy has better scaling than Ares does and is very pale, I'm thinking of naming something related to ice because he's so silvery. He looks to actually have butterfly markings that's hard to see in the photo. I think I got lucky with both of them


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

Yeah new guy is precious he has such an interesting look. He reminds me of Icicles. 
Yes you got very lucky! congrats


----------



## styggian (Dec 13, 2011)

Karebear13 said:


> Yeah new guy is precious he has such an interesting look. He reminds me of Icicles.
> Yes you got very lucky! congrats


Thank you :-D


----------



## SlinkyInk (Dec 31, 2011)

Sharka, your red dragon PK is absolutely stunning! I am in love with the coloring!


----------

